# Automatisiert die Taskleiste verschieben (registry/skript)



## HuberDe (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, die Taskleiste von Windows XP automatisiert zu verschieben. D.h. ich würde sie gerne durch das Ausführen eines Skripts oder eines Registry Eintrags von der unteren Bildschirmseite an die rechte Seite verschieben.

Ich habe schon versucht, die Registry vor und nach dem Verschieben zu exportieren. Mit den Änderungen habe ich versucht die alte Position zu rekonstruieren. Jedoch funktoniert dies nicht. Mr. Google hat mir einige Themen ausgespuckt aber bisher habe ich noch nichts funktionierendes gefunden. 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand hier eine Lösung ans Herz legen ;-)

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. April 2008)

HuberDe hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand hier eine Lösung ans Herz legen ;-)



Eine Lösung vielleicht nicht, aber eine Idee vielleicht die dein Problem lösen könnte.
AutoIt - da man auch Mausbewegungen auslösen kann, sollte das Automatisieren der Taskleiste auch kein grosses Hindernis sein! ;-)


----------



## HuberDe (9. April 2008)

Hört sich gut an, werde ich mir mal anschauen ;-) Danke Dir


----------

